# Apparently INSP network is gone?



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

All I know is, the Dish Facebook page exploded today. INSP seems to have carried a lot of 'wholesome family programmin' and well...there's a lot of irate people.

I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

RasputinAXP, 

The owners of INSP made the decision to end their partnership with DISH Network. We regret the end of this partnership and the inconvenience this causes our DISH viewers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, Ray, I know. I'm totally aware of it. I just can't believe how many people are freaking out over it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Oh, Ray, I know. I'm totally aware of it. I just can't believe how many people are freaking out over it.


Perhaps INSP can renew their carriage agreement. As a PI paying for carriage it was entirely in their hands.

As for now people are getting The Hallmark Channel on INSP's slot. Not a bad fill in for family programming.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

So glad i got today off, my friends told me theres a ton of people calling in regarding this o.o


----------



## chum76 (Jun 4, 2010)

I wondered what was going on. My mother called saying it was off. Is this for good or until a deal is reached? If its for good she will switch providers. They do have alot of good shows.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd figure for good, probably. If they're not willing to pay Dish for carriage, they're not going to get it for free.


----------



## tuck2694 (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe Dish will replace Insp with GMC.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Did an install Monday. Customer said "As long as I get Judge Alex and Inspiration, I'll be happy." DOH!!!


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a few friends who work for INSP behind the scenes and they said Dish was asking a million dollar a year from them, if this is true or not I do not know.


----------



## chum76 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, I will call Atlantic Broadband tomorrow morning. Shame she liked Dish, but likes INSP more.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Get a free to air dish.. its up there for free.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah a 10 foot dish and an old analog receiver 

They are still analog on C-Band


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We are not privy to negotiation information but we made every attempt to work out a fair deal for both sides. INSP declined our offer and chose to remove their channel from our channel lineup. We will continue to negotiate a new deal that will satisfy both sides.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> All I know is, the Dish Facebook page exploded today. INSP seems to have carried a lot of 'wholesome family programmin' and well...there's a lot of irate people.
> 
> I didn't even know it existed.


Never heard of INSP.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> I have a few friends who work for INSP behind the scenes and they said Dish was asking a million dollar a year from them, if this is true or not I do not know.


Million Dollars OMG:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> We are not privy to negotiation information but we made every attempt to work out a fair deal for both sides.


I'm not quite sure what kind of offer that means.

I can see negotiations, offers and counteroffers when Dish wants to carry a desirable channel like Disney or Fox. The content provider would want Dish to pay some amount per subscriber and have some reason to believe that a certain number of people would actually watch. Dish would want to pay the lowest fee possible.

With someone like INSP that is paying for the privilege of the uplink, what difference would it make to Dish if one person watched or if a million did? It's on a national channel, so no spot beams or special services are involved, so it doesn't cost Dish anything per subscriber no matter how many watch.

Orrrrrrrr, is this not one of those that pays for the uplink?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They're a PI; I assume Dish hands them a bill for carriage like any other PI. They just didn't want to pay it. How much do you think carriage for a satellite provider costs annually?


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

Insp is channel that carrie Great Family programming such as the Waltons(which is already on hallmark) Highway to heaven, Our house Wind at my back, soon to be coming to that channel The big Valley , Bonanza, The Brady Bunch and Dr. quinn. 
you should see all the people who are standing up against dish network who want INSP back, some of us don't want to watch Filth and Reality shows, we want good quality programming for families which insp provides. Insp is unique, the other religious channels all they show is Praise and Worship stuff.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't seen "Our House" in a long time; Wilford Brimley and Shannon Doherty (when she was a little kid), right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> How much do you think carriage for a satellite provider costs annually?


Around a million dollars a year, if the quoted price is correct.
That is $83k per month ... which isn't bad to reach 14 million homes.
7.1 cents per home per year? That is not a bad price.

As for the content ... it appears that DISH is considering adding "Gospel Music Channel" on channel 188.
There was an uplink named "GMC" added today.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If INSP is running general programming, for which I'm assuming they would be paying some sort of rights fees, why would they have to pay Dish for carriage? Shouldn't Dish be paying them as they do any other general channel?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> If INSP is running general programming, for which I'm assuming they would be paying some sort of rights fees, why would they have to pay Dish for carriage? Shouldn't Dish be paying them as they do any other general channel?


Just because a station buys programming doesn't mean they should be paid by carriers.

*ALL* broadcasters pay for the programming they air ... either by purchasing it from a producer or paying for their own production of the content. But what is the point of INSP (or any other broadcaster) paying for content if that content does not reach viewers? That is the role DISH is fulfilling ... delivering INSP's content to people. INSP has stated that they don't want to be paid for carriage ... they just want carriage (and apparently no longer wish to pay for it).

If it were a uniquely popular channel (unique content) DISH might consider carriage. But with so many other "family" channels to chose from INSP is not unique. Which leaves them in the position of paying for carriage.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i like hallmark, there is not many family channels to choose from. hallmark is ok, but they show Martha Stewert. and i have the dvds of the waltons and little house. i want some Really good Classic tv on Dish network. i you would all go to insps facebook page would would see how popular they are.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Doesn't HUB (apparently going to be HD soon) have many family friendly programs, as well as the coming GMC?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

HUB has Family Ties, Wonder Years, Doogie Howser, Lavern & Shirley, Batman, Happy Days and a bunch of lesser known stuff. They also run some movies.


----------



## chum76 (Jun 4, 2010)

INSP also runs alot of Holiday specials. Dropping channels like this helps the other pay tv subscribers so its all good. One company cant please everyone.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

GMC is currently on air, channel 259, listed as "Dish" at the moment.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> GMC is currently on air, channel 259, listed as "Dish" at the moment.


Interesting. The EPG is still for The Hallmark Channel but the video has changed.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Dish has confirmed GMC as live on 259:

GMC is now a channel that we carry. It is currently playing on channel 259. The guide has not yet updated, that will take some time. The Inspiration Network decided to remove their programming from our lineup, but we are hoping that this will be resolved soon. -Becki B.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

James Long said:


> Interesting. The EPG is still for The Hallmark Channel but the video has changed.


Hallmark? INSP was on that channel......


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

tampa8 said:


> Hallmark? INSP was on that channel......





James Long said:


> As for now people are getting The Hallmark Channel on INSP's slot.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

LTTP.


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> GMC is currently on air, channel 259, listed as "Dish" at the moment.


i still see hallmark on 259


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

back to hallmark for me too. Larry, Darryl and Darryl at the switch again?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> GMC is currently on air, channel 259, listed as "Dish" at the moment.


Do they have a HD feed? I'm thinking about dropping Platimum pack and getting Cinamax. Not too many interesting channels.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GMC is not HD.


----------



## MaxFan (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it would be nice if they added GMC but now it is gone! Geesh!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> GMC is currently on air, channel 259, listed as "Dish" at the moment.


I don't have GMC on channel 259 yet. Hallmark is on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MaxFan said:


> I think it would be nice if they added GMC but now it is gone! Geesh!


The best answer that I can give is seeing GMC on 259 was a mistake.

DISH placed The Hallmark Channel there when INSP was pulled ... and changed the EPG on 259 to match The Hallmark Channel's programming.

DISH is testing a channel called "GMC" on channel 188. That test channel remains. There is still a chance that it will become public.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

As others reported GMC was on but was replaced with Hallmark. As Jim said probably a mistake as they are still testing.


----------



## MaxFan (Jul 28, 2009)

tampa8 said:


> As others reported GMC was on but was replaced with Hallmark. As Jim said probably a mistake as they are still testing.


Good Maybe we will get GMC!


----------



## owensdj (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anybody remember which package(Top 250, 200, etc.) you needed to get INSP?


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

owensdj said:


> Does anybody remember which package(Top 250, 200, etc.) you needed to get INSP?


it was in the top 120


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Was on the 120.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

INSP is back! It's on on chan 259.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

How many people were really freaking out over the loss of the channel? Even 5,000 customers isn't a lot.


----------

